

I have completely recoded my regex testing service. What do you think? - Lindrian
http://regex101.com/

======
joelschw
This is brilliant! I've been using "refiddle.com" for the last few months and
I am blown away by how much better this is.

The only thing I could think of improving is including VB code generation as I
tend to use that a lot for scripting MS Office.

